# Ping Toledo trousers



## Tab373 (Dec 8, 2013)

Bought a pair of Ping Toledo Trousers approx 2 weeks ago after I noticed something was hanging out my trousers whilst lining up a putt. Fortunately it was only my boxers but there was a big old split in the groin area. So popped into my local pro shop and bought a pair of Ping Toledo trouser and with my credit they only cost me Â£4.99. The Toledo trousers are lightweight and offer exceptional comfort during play. There are a number of golf specific features and these include a golf tee pocket and a pocket just for your glove which is really handy. The best bit about the trousers are the self sizer waistband for a more comfortable fit which is ideal for my waist line and if you put on a few pounds you won't need to buy a new pair. The fabric stretches so next time I'm lining up a putt I won't need to worry about anything hanging out. A Great pair of trousers and highly recommended


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2013)

I bought several pairs and they are wonderfully comfortable. I'd love navy pair but they don't do them. Why not Ping? It is a universal colour


----------



## LanDog (Dec 8, 2013)

I've gotta Seat Toledo car






:mmm:


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 8, 2013)

LanDog said:



			I've gotta Seat Toledo car

:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Navy Blue?


----------



## LanDog (Jan 12, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Navy Blue?

Click to expand...

Only seen this now, but, YES!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 2, 2016)

Very old thread i know

However Snainton are selling them for Â£19.99

I own 3 pairs and i think the are the best trousers for fit and comfort knocking around. Normally Â£70 quid or something silly

Only white and grey left though


----------

